# 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0 S



## Eric123 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello, Hope I'm Posting In The Right Area I need Help Finding what part goes here from pictures its showing a tube but asked someone else said cap! I don't have the owners manual or I would look and not having luck finding one on
here

Unable to post pictures but comes off the air filter tube running back to the motor and there's a hole there now right before you get to the motor causing the car not to start due to too much air! hope someone knows and can help thank you god bless!



Thank You and God Bless!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Blow-by hosing.


----------

